# java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/sqlite/NativeDB



## Streeber (29. Jan 2014)

Hi,

ich bin Anfänger und versuche meine Java Kenntnisse zu verbessern. Von einem Kumpel habe ich ein kleines JSF Projekt zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen (Export). Führe ich es bei mir aus gibt es folgenden Output:

```
An Error Occurred:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/sqlite/NativeDB
- Stack Trace

javax.faces.el.EvaluationException: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/sqlite/NativeDB
	at javax.faces.component.MethodBindingMethodExpressionAdapter.invoke(MethodBindingMethodExpressionAdapter.java:101)
	at com.sun.faces.application.ActionListenerImpl.processAction(ActionListenerImpl.java:102)
	at javax.faces.component.UICommand.broadcast(UICommand.java:315)
	at javax.faces.component.UIViewRoot.broadcastEvents(UIViewRoot.java:790)
	at javax.faces.component.UIViewRoot.processApplication(UIViewRoot.java:1282)
	at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.InvokeApplicationPhase.execute(InvokeApplicationPhase.java:81)
	at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.Phase.doPhase(Phase.java:101)
	at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.execute(LifecycleImpl.java:198)
	at javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:646)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:305)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:210)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:222)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:123)
	at org.apache.catalina.authenticator.AuthenticatorBase.invoke(AuthenticatorBase.java:502)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:171)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:100)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.AccessLogValve.invoke(AccessLogValve.java:953)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:118)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:409)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.AbstractHttp11Processor.process(AbstractHttp11Processor.java:1044)
	at org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol$AbstractConnectionHandler.process(AbstractProtocol.java:607)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint$SocketProcessor.run(JIoEndpoint.java:315)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1145)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:615)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:722)
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/sqlite/NativeDB
	at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary1(ClassLoader.java:1935)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(ClassLoader.java:1860)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1821)
	at java.lang.Runtime.load0(Runtime.java:792)
	at java.lang.System.load(System.java:1059)
	at org.sqlite.SQLiteJDBCLoader.loadNativeLibrary(SQLiteJDBCLoader.java:200)
	at org.sqlite.SQLiteJDBCLoader.extractAndLoadLibraryFile(SQLiteJDBCLoader.java:148)
	at org.sqlite.SQLiteJDBCLoader.loadSQLiteNativeLibrary(SQLiteJDBCLoader.java:249)
	at org.sqlite.SQLiteJDBCLoader.initialize(SQLiteJDBCLoader.java:65)
	at org.sqlite.core.NativeDB.load(NativeDB.java:53)
	at org.sqlite.core.CoreConnection.open(CoreConnection.java:136)
	at org.sqlite.core.CoreConnection.<init>(CoreConnection.java:66)
	at org.sqlite.jdbc3.JDBC3Connection.<init>(JDBC3Connection.java:21)
	at org.sqlite.jdbc4.JDBC4Connection.<init>(JDBC4Connection.java:23)
	at org.sqlite.SQLiteConnection.<init>(SQLiteConnection.java:44)
	at org.sqlite.JDBC.createConnection(JDBC.java:113)
	at org.sqlite.SQLiteDataSource.getConnection(SQLiteDataSource.java:410)
	at org.sqlite.SQLiteDataSource.getConnection(SQLiteDataSource.java:398)
	at database.ConnectionManager.getConnection(ConnectionManager.java:49)
	at tools.LoginBean.validateLogin(LoginBean.java:89)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:57)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:601)
	at org.apache.el.parser.AstValue.invoke(AstValue.java:278)
	at org.apache.el.MethodExpressionImpl.invoke(MethodExpressionImpl.java:274)
	at com.sun.faces.facelets.el.TagMethodExpression.invoke(TagMethodExpression.java:105)
	at javax.faces.component.MethodBindingMethodExpressionAdapter.invoke(MethodBindingMethodExpressionAdapter.java:87)
	... 24 more
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.sqlite.NativeDB
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1702)
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1547)
	... 53 more
```
Ich denke das Problem sitzt vor dem Rechner und mir fehlt irgendetwas. Geschrieben wurde das Programm auf Windows, auf meinem Linux will es aber nicht. Ich hoffe ich könnte mir helfen und vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.

Edit: Der sqlite-jdbc-3.8.2.jar ist als Libary richtig verlinkt.


----------

